# Little Fatties



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Little Fatties, thick juicy wild game burgers that fit on a slider bun:

Mix in a little Worcestershire powder, salt and pepper. I like to spray Amesphos, a phosphate, on the ground meat to help retain moisture and enhance the flavor:


Form the patties with a plastic mayonnaise jar lid:


Cut cheese, or even a hot pepper, with the same jar lid. Poke the center of the burger with your finger and it will cook faster....uh...the burger will cook faster, not your finger:


These burgers will fit on a slider bun perfectly. The burgers will shrink a little allowing the cheese to wrap around the sides:


Thick n juicy:


How 'bout some grilled onions and mushrooms?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wyogoob, you really should put together a cook book. 

My wife even likes to see your ideas. I think wives would
Be willing to cook the wild game with some of the possibilities you provide. 
In a bunch of cases that is a problem when wild game is brought home.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

2full said:


> Wyogoob, you really should put together a cook book.


I'd buy that cookbook!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Mushroom burgers*

I had about 2/3 cup of mushroom paste left over from making Wellingtons. Added it to 1 1/4 lbs of ground elk burger. Cooked the fatties on the BBQ over mesquite chips. Turned out really good.


Mushroom Paste (Duxelles)

Ingredients:
· 8 oz - fresh mushrooms, chopped
· 1 medium - onion, chopped
· 2 cloves - garlic, minced
· 2 tbsp - fresh parsley, minced
· 14 oz can - beef broth
· 1 tbsp flour
· 2 tbsp - butter

Instructions:
· In a large bowl blend the mushrooms, onions, garlic and parsley.
· Mix the flour with the broth.
· Put the mushroom mixture in a blender, add the broth and run on "chop" until the mixture is a coarse paste. It's best to divide the ingredients in half and do this step twice. 
· Over medium heat melt the butter in a large skillet. Add the mixture and cook until most of the moisture is gone, until the mixture is a dark thick paste.

Pressed out the patties using a mayo jar lid:


Fat n juicy on toasted slider buns:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Goob, if you put some saran wrap over the lid before you press the burger into them the formed burgers will pop right out and look even more perfect.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Goob, if you put some saran wrap over the lid before you press the burger into them the formed burgers will pop right out and look even more perfect.


That's a great idea. Mine get hung up on the threads sometimes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I also have a number of lids that hold different weights of burgers up to a good 1/2 lb burger. I just mark the lid with a sharpie with what weight it holds. 

I can vary the size depending on who I am feeding.


----------

